# My Pinarello Paris Carbon



## Benredikk (Sep 3, 2007)

Not as spectacular as the new prince but it's a great ride and I think it's a beauty...


----------



## rodericg (Sep 26, 2006)

*never underestimate the Paris carbon*

hello, it is a stunning bike. I have both the Pinarello Paris Carbon and the new Prince carbon (yes, I know, an overdose on extravagence but I am an addict...) I reviewed the Prince and compared with the Paris to conclude that the Paris and the Prince are kind of like yin and yang: different personalities but neither is clearly the 'best', despite what the Pinarello web site says about the new Prince. Enjoy your Paris. I have had a year of bliss with mine so far. My review of the Prince/Paris is at: http://www.bicyclism.net Just click on the 'technology' item in the menu bar to see. Regards


----------



## pina-gal (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi ben, stunning bike !!, can i know what saddle you're using? thanks !


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

can I get a do over on my cervelo?

sweet bike!


----------



## bikejunkie223 (Apr 5, 2005)

me=drooling.

I have always had a boner for Pinarellos since I first saw one when I was racing in Jr. High back around 1987-88 For some reason I have never bought one, though I have owned several Cannondales which was my first good road bike so I have a soft spot in my heart for them- but anyway, that bike is hot. Also, way to have the stones to hang Shimano on an Italian masterpiece! That's manly in my book!


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

So, how does it ride? 
The worst part about owning this bike is everybody expects you to be really fast.


----------



## Laursen (Oct 16, 2007)

Really nice looking bike. I actually prefer this design over the Pinarello Prince's design. I like the more "traditional" and straight frame more.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

That is every bit as spectacular as the new Prince.


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

She's GORGEOUS and a remarkable ride. I would oogle the Paris as much as the Prince, as each has a place in Pinarello's line-up. Your Paris is definitely a machine to be extremely proud of!

ENJOY THE RIDE!


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

It is stunning, I hope she rides as beautifully as she looks.


----------

